# Easy, Affordable, and Useful DIY Fishing Tool/Mod



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I know there are a bunch of manufactures that offer several options for measuring your catch. I opted for a real cheap custom option that I thought I might share as its turned out to be invaluable to me. 

Stop at Wal-Mart spend $1.50 and pick up a Berkley Boat Ruler, 30". 









http://www.iboats.com/30-Adhesive-Rod-Ruler-Berkley/dm/view_id.816227

Next hit the shed, garage or trash and find a 1"wide x 1/2" height piece of wood in your desired length. I chose 23" length as that is plenty long enough for my target species. 









Sand off all the rough edges till its butter smooth. Make sure the surface is then cleared of all wood chips and dust. Then simply but carefully apply the ruler tape without any bubbles. 









BOOM, got yourself a custom measuring tool for fishing. You can't lose it in the water as it is buoyant, that means it floats.  I like it and thought others might too. 

I also found it fits perfectly in the yak on one of the recessed rod holders or just laying in front of me on the deck. One of my favorite fishing tools/mods I bring with me on the water. I've had mine for over 4 yrs . . . only problem is I can't find any fish that will stretch past that darn 20" mark.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Good idea SMB. Over the winter I was thinking of how best to make one of these, since the ones you can buy are either super cheap and break easily or are sturdy but too big and don't fold up and are meant more for boat use.

I just went and bought another cheap plastic one, but you got me thinking again about a better mousetrap.


----------

